# Andare nel merito



## Wilson Díaz

Salve:

Ascoltando una delle interventi di Alessandro Di Battista nella camera dei diputati, parlandogli in quel caso a Renzi, la presidente gli dice: vada nel merito!

Cosa significa questa espressione?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Si dice ENTRARE nel merito.



> merito - Dizionario italiano WordReference.com
> 
> *entrare nel m. di una questione* In m. a, per quanto riguarda, a proposito di:


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Grazie!


----------



## Arnas

Ciao Wilson Díaz, scusa, perché non usi, p.es., il dizionario www.treccani.it ???


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Avevo cercato qui l'espressione, ma non l'avevo trovata finché Paulfromitaly ha messo l'informazione.  Comunque, grazie della risorsa della quale farò uso d'ora in poi.


----------



## Arnas

Di niente. Saluti!


----------



## Pugnator

Dalle mie parti ho sentito pure la variante "andare nel merito" che credo sia pure più diffusa.  Il significato è equivalente all'espressione "andare al sodo" ( andare al sodo - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> "andare al sodo"


Che non è un sinonimo di "entrare nel merito", quindi quello che riporti tu è il tipico mix.


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Probabilmente il senso dell'espressione andare nel merito che io cercavo era lo stesso di andare al sodo. A partire da quello che posso capire di quel intervento, mi sa che Di Battista prenda alla lontana il suo problema del Brexit e atacca a Renzi, e per questo la presidente gli fa questo che, secondo me, sarebbe essere concreti. Spero di non aver detto una sciocchezza


----------



## Bluenoric

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che non è un sinonimo di "entrare nel merito", quindi quello che riporti tu è il tipico mix.



Ah no? La definizione 3 del Dizionario WR per esteso: La questione di diritto sulla quale il giudice è chiamato a pronunciarsi ║ estens. L’ambito proprio ed essenziale, circoscrivibile all’interno di limiti ideali


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bluenoric said:


> Ah no?


No

Entrare nel merito = Approfondire una questione valutando anche i dettagli.
Andare al sodo = evitare i preamboli e passare alla questione essenziale.

Io posso andare al sodo senza entrare nel merito.


----------



## Bluenoric

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io posso andare al sodo senza entrare nel merito.


No, questo è un controsenso.
Inoltre nel contesto fornito da Wilson si cita *vada nel merito* espressione che assolutamente equivale all' *andare al sodo* di *Pugnator*. (scusa!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bluenoric said:


> Inoltre nel contesto fornito da Wilson si cita *vada nel merito* espressione che assolutamente equivale all' *andare al sodo*


Spiegalo al Treccani allora che nella pagina dei sinonimi e contrari NON  cita "andare" ma solo "entrare"


> merito in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
> 
> Espressioni:*ENTRARE nel merito *(*di qualcosa*)



L'espressione "andare nel merito" è un MIX tra "entrare nel merito" e "andare al sodo"


----------



## Bluenoric

Fortunatamente è ancora possibile usare l'italiano in maniera individuale e senza dover necessariamente ricorrere a locuzioni cristallizzate.
La stessa fonte da te citata definisce *merito* in questo modo:
*2.* (_estens_.) [punto essenziale: _vediamo il m. di questo problema_] ≈ nocciolo, sostanza


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bluenoric said:


> Fortunatamente è ancora possibile usare l'italiano in maniera individuale e senza dover necessariamente ricorrere a locuzioni cristallizzate.


Estò pazzialmente di accordo con tigo. (esempio italiano usato in maniera "individuale")
Possiamo allora anche stabilire delle regole grammaticali personalizzate, che valgono solo per la persona che se le inventa.
Io credo però che soprattutto gli stranieri che si rivolgono a questo forum siano interessati all'italiano corrente STANDARD, non a quello "individuale" e vogliano imparare i neologismi e i modi di dire STANDARD, non quelli usati da chi vive di strafalcioni.

Della serie:

"Ma i vocabolari sono obsoleti e non contengono le parole che la gente della strada usa..." oppure "Io e mio zio Giacomino usiamo la parola X tutti giorni, allora deve essere sicuramente corretta..." oppure "non è un errore ma licenza poetica.." detto da chi non si sa esprimere un italiano corretto.


----------



## Bluenoric

Per favore evita di attribuirmi affermazioni che non ho mai fatto.
Credo tu abbia capito benissimo cosa intendo, e non penso di doverti spiegare che *vada nel merito* è una frase italiana corretta e che rispetta le regole grammaticali italiane.


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Estò pazzialmente di accordo con tigo. (esempio italiano usato in maniera "individuale")
> Possiamo allora anche stabilire delle regole grammaticali personalizzate, che valgono solo per la persona che se le inventa.
> Io credo però che soprattutto gli stranieri che si rivolgono a questo forum siano interessati all'italiano corrente STANDARD, non a quello "individuale" e vogliano imparare i neologismi e i modi di dire STANDARD, non quelli usati da chi vive di strafalcioni.
> 
> Della serie:
> 
> "Ma i vocabolari sono obsoleti e non contengono le parole che la gente della strada usa..." oppure "Io e mio zio Giacomino usiamo la parola X tutti giorni, allora deve essere sicuramente corretta..." oppure "non è un errore ma licenza poetica.." detto da chi non si sa esprimere un italiano corretto.


Ma se l'espressione "andare nel merito" è ampiamente usata, ha una parziale giustificazione nel dizionario ed è usata pure in ambiti ufficiali e dalle più alte cariche dello stato c'è necessariamente bisogno di ostracizzarla e contrastarla con così ardore? Sarà pure nata sotto l'influenza di due separati proverbi ma ciò non la disqualifica


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> Sarà pure nata sotto l'influenza di due separati proverbi


Che è esattamente quello che ho detto.
Il punto fondamentale è che uno straniero ha il diritto di sapere quali sono le espressioni riconosciute e standard e quali no.


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Che è esattamente quello che ho detto.
> Il punto fondamentale è che uno straniero ha il diritto di sapere quali sono le espressioni riconosciute e standard e quali no.


Ma se è una espressione largamente diffusa ed usata da una delle più alte cariche dello stato in campo ufficiale (perché le sedute parlamentari sono verbalizzate e valgono come documenti) perché non considerarla "standard" ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> delle più alte cariche dello stato in campo ufficiale


Alessandro Di Battista? 

Ascolta come si esprime prima di commentare..
Anche Antonio Razzi e un esempio di oratoria allora, giusto perchè siede in parlamento?


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Alessandro Di Battista?


Non Di Battista, che è un semplice parlamentare e quindi non è una carica alta dello stato ma la presidentessa della Camera che è la terza più alta carica dello stato(Insieme al presidente del Senato) e che è una giornalista premiata alla carriera dall'ordine dei giornalisti.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Se colgo correttamente il pensiero degli utenti Pugnator e Bluenoric, non credo che vogliano incitare a un uso "scorretto" della lingua, anzi.
Il loro pensiero, che poi è anche il mio, è che la lingua è per definizione aperta agli usi e ai cambiamenti, è una "cosa" viva, alimentata da chi la parla e che non deve per forza sempre basarsi su grammatiche spesso inadeguate all'evolversi del linguaggio.
Tenere conto di "come parla la gente" non è e non sarà mai "parlare scorretto". 
Certamente molte espressioni possono non essere "standard", ma non per questo "scorrette".
Mi è difficile dare un'opinione sicura per l'espressione qui trattata, ma (sperando di non andare troppo fuori tema e riprendendo soltanto argomenti già trattati nella discussione) vorrei dire che di sicuro nessuno intende che bisogna insegnare "gli errori" o gli usi della lingua "individuali".
Insegnando lingue a persone non madrelingua posso assicurare che prima di tutto loro vogliono, nei limiti del possibile, apprendere l'idioma in questione come lo parlano i nativi, ovviamente basandosi sul rispetto delle regole d'uso della lingua stessa. 
Inoltre, tutte le lingue sono pluricentriche, spesso addirittura nella grammatica, a maggior ragione per ciò che riguarda l'uso di locuzioni idiomatiche.
Ciò che è valido per un parigino non necessariamente lo è per un quebecchese, quello che vige a Madrid non corrisponde a ciò che viene considerato corretto a Buenos Aires, anche la più pura espressione londinese potrebbe stridere all'orecchio texano, e così per tutte le lingue. 
Non ci si deve perciò meravigliare se qualcosa che per esempio è pienamente accettato e corretto a Napoli o Roma non lo sia per forza a Torino. E non per questo può essere tacciato di "incorretto". 
Non si parla di dialetti e neppure di altre lingue che in Italia abbondano, non si vuole in questo caso insegnare qualcosa di friulano, sardo, catalano o napoletano, bensì di italiano, magari regionale ma pur sempre italiano.
Inoltre, data l'assenza di un ente "ufficiale" che accolga tutte o quasi tutte le espressioni in uso (come per esempio lo fa la Real Academia spagnola), basarsi solo su quello che riportano gli arcinoti e sempre menzionati vocabolari è, a mio avviso, riduttivo.
Posso assicurare che ci sono centinaia di espressioni idiomatiche corrette in italiano che i suddetti dizionari non riportano.
Se consideriamo anche l'italiano parlato nel Canton Ticino in Svizzera, dove è pure ufficiale, questo numero aumenta considerevolmente.
Ovviamente, spiegherei sempre a uno straniero dove può usare tale espressione senza con questo "rischiare" che suoni incorretta per i suoi interlocutori.

Comunque, le espressioni trattate sopra hanno entrambe un corrispettivo in spagnolo, ma non so se qui posso scrivere qualcosa in altre lingue, perciò le scrivo all'utente con un messaggio.

Saluti


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> Tenere conto di "come parla la gente" non è e non sarà mai "parlare scorretto".


Se per "la gente" si intendono di mezzi trogloditi analfabeti?  Anche loro sono un "perfetto esempio " agli stranieri? 
Qui non si parla di espressioni regionali, ma di espressioni standard e altre no.
Poi se qualcuno vuole sempre e per forza fare il bastian contrario, faccia pure, a me personalmente importa ben poco


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Ma no, non è questione di "bastian contrario", assolutamente. 
Avere un'opinione diversa non può mai significare essere "bastian contrario" (questo al massimo lo è chi ha un'opinione volutamente avversa o contraria A TUTTO a prescindere...) e, come ho già detto, si possono avere opinioni differenti, non per questo può mai mancare il rispetto delle opinioni di tutti. 

Non vivo in Italia e non conosco le persone di cui parlate, per questo non mi posso pronunciare sul loro livello di istruzione.
Io certo non intendo riportare le opinioni individuali di nessuno, né di un troglodita né di un luminare, io voglio solo rimarcare la validità di usi ancorati in una parte consistente dei parlanti di una lingua, siano essi legati a un'area geografica o a un determinato ceto o classe sociale.
La frequenza e la diffusione di un uso lo rende a mio avviso corretto, sia o meno incluso in grammatiche o vocabolari che non potranno mai essere del tutto completi. 
Se l'uso è limitato a una determinata area geografica viene definito "regionale", il che non vuol mai dire "scorretto", ed è quindi meritevole di essere insegnato agli studenti, siano essi madrelingua o meno. 

È però vero che qui si parla di usi "standard", così intendendo, immagino, accettati su tutta l'area della lingua, e non regionali.
Proprio per questo ho scritto prima che mi era difficile dare un'opinione sicura sull'uso in questione, non volendone dare una tanto per.
Questo è dovuto al fatto che anch'io normalmente ricordo di avere fatto differenza tra "entrare nel merito" e "andare al sodo", la stessa differenza sopra riportata.
Ora pensandoci bene però mi suona come frequente anche l'uso di "andare al merito" proprio come sinonimo di "andare al sodo", come altri hanno detto.
Davvero non ho idea se possa essere recente o meno, regionale o meno...da qui la mia reticenza ad esprimermi.
Potrebbe anche essere un mix, certo. Però se così fosse direi che non sarebbe questo a mio modo di vedere il criterio discriminante al momento di certificarne la sua validità o meno.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> La frequenza e la diffusione di un uso lo rende a mio avviso corretto


Vogliamo parlare di statistiche? Bene

Entrare nel merito 419.000 risultati
andare nel merito 16.500 risultati

Statisticamente parlando, siamo ad un rapporto di 25 a 1, ovvero ogni 100 persone, 96 dicono "entrare" e 4 dicono "andare"
Allora, cosa insegnamo ad uno straniero? L'espressione citata in tutti i dizionari e che la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani usa, o quella usata da 4 persone su 100?
Se puoi vogliamo fare buona informazione diciamo anche "occhio che sentirai anche gente usare il verbo andare, ma NON è l'espressione standard".


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Non avevo effettuato alcun controllo su questa espressione perché non ero appunto sicuro, come ho detto.
Ho fatto un discorso più in generale.

Stando così le cose, nonostante Google non sia una fonte certa al 100% (traducendo mi imbatto spessissimo in espressioni valide in varie lingue e quasi assenti su Google), concordo sul fatto che l'espressione con "entrare nel merito" è senz'altro più usata e quindi più "standard" rispetto ad "andare nel merito" e anch'io le darei la precedenza dovendole insegnare o citare a studenti di italiano, magari appunto menzionando anche l'altra variante come alternativa meno diffusa, sicuramente senza definirla scorretta ma neanche la prima scelta.

Io però non facevo il confronto tra "entrare" o "andare nel merito", bensì tra "andare al sodo" o "al merito", e devo aggiungere che non mi è ben chiaro di quale di queste due espressioni "andare nel/al merito" sia per la maggior parte dei parlanti sinonima, se di "entrare nel merito" o di "andare al sodo".
A mio modo di vedere lo è di quest'ultima, e in questo caso la variante da usare a mio avviso non sarebbe "andare nel...", bensì appunto "AL merito".
Qui la ricerca in internet (come nel caso precedente su google.it) dà il primo posto nell'uso ad "andare al merito" con 35.100 risultati, mentre "andare al sodo" ne annovera 20.500.
Questa è anche l'espressione citata dagli altri utenti, visto che su Google appare l'intervento di tal Di Battista.
Io personalmente userei "andare al merito" senza problemi come alternativa di "andare al sodo" e penso sia senz'altro corretta e non regionale.
Secondo le entrate su Google è persino più "standard" della variante con "sodo", però non posso affermare al 100% che sia effettivamente così.
"Andare nel merito" io personalmente non lo userei.
E, sempre personalmente, manterrei la differenza tra "entrare nel merito" e "andare al merito / al sodo".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> concordo sul fatto che l'espressione con "entrare" è quella più "standard" e più usata e anch'io le darei la precedenza dovendole insegnare o citare a studenti di italiano, magari appunto menzionando anche l'altra variante come alternativa meno diffusa, sicuramente senza definirla scorretta ma neanche la prima scelta.


Che alla fine è la cosa che ho puntualizzato anche io sin dal principio.
Nessuno dice che "andare nel merito" non esiste, ma è chiaramente non standard (motivo per cui Wilson non l'ha trovata nei dizionari) e non citata dai dizionari e quindi, da un punto di vista didattico (gli stranieri sono qui per imparare), da prendere molto con le pinze.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Non so se fare un'ulteriore correzione all'intervento di sopra o se aggiungerne un altro...

Vorrei solo dire che più ci penso più mi suonano per forza di cose entrambe le espressioni con "andare al...", sia "merito" oppure "sodo", come sinonime, mentre non credo che quella con "entrare nel..." lo possa essere, visto che non è uguale, il verbo è differente e quindi per me anche la metafora lo è, "entrare" e "andare" hanno forze espressive diverse.
Con "andare" sono possibili varie alternative ancora...ora mi viene in mente "andare al nocciolo (della questione)", "andare alla sostanza"...tutte più o meno o del tutto sinonime e tutte con "andare AL..." (moto a luogo ). Sicuramente nell'italiano regionale ce ne sono anche altre, queste mi paiono tutte "standard" (nonché corrette; grammaticalmente almeno lo sono senz'altro).
Quindi io personalmente userei una di queste senza fare troppe differenze, e così direi anche agli studenti o a chiunque voglia imparare o perfezionare l'italiano.

"Entrare nel merito" è invece come già detto per me diversa, sinonima di "approfondire la questione".


----------



## dragonseven

Senza l'intenzione di fare l'avvocato del diavolo, riassumendo:

1. Nessuno, mi pare, ha detto che "Andare nel merito" sia scorretto;
2. Le forme normali (_standard_) che piú si avvicinano all'espressione utilizzata sono "Entrare nel merito" e "Andare al sodo", queste sono differenti tra loro per enunciato e significato;

Per contesto, direi che chi ha usato la l'espressione "Vada nel merito!" abbia sbagliato. Avrebbe potuto dire «Vada al dunque, {Vada / Arrivi} al {sodo / punto}» ecc.

Capisco ciò che vuole dire Floridsdorfer, tuttavia "Entrare nel merito" (= «Spieghi per bene» [in antitesi con «Eviti lungaggini / specificità e punti al nocciolo»]) qui avrebbe ben poco senso, figuriamoci "Vada nel merito" (che risulta anche di ambiguo significato: devo approfondire maggiormente? o devo saltare questa parte?).

Insomma, sono d'accordo al 100% con quanto scritto da Paul.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> 1. Nessuno, mi pare, ha detto che "Andare nel merito" sia scorretto;


Esattamente. 


dragonseven said:


> 2. Le forme normali (_standard_) che piú si avvicinano all'espressione utilizzata sono "Entrare nel merito" e "Andare al sodo", queste sono differenti tra loro per enunciato e significato;


Esattamente


dragonseven said:


> Per contesto, direi che chi ha usato la l'espressione "Vada nel merito!" abbia sbagliato. Avrebbe potuto dire «Vada al dunque, {Vada / Arrivi} al {sodo / punto}» ecc.


Esattamente.


----------



## Bluenoric

dragonseven said:


> Per contesto, direi che chi ha usato la l'espressione "Vada nel merito!" abbia sbagliato




Puoi fornire un link al dibattito parlamentare in questione? Riesci a darci maggiori informazioni sul perché *in questo contesto* l'espressione risulti errata?


----------



## dragonseven

Bluenoric said:


> Puoi fornire un link al dibattito parlamentare in questione? Riesci a darci maggiori informazioni sul perché *in questo contesto* l'espressione risulti errata?


Perché non provi prima tu a fare lo stesso per motivare la sua insindacabile correttezza? (E, attenzione, non per la grammatica, ma per il momento e nel contesto.)

Comunque, se proprio devo.
Perché è arcinoto che, quando hanno la parola, le opposizioni in Parlamento tengono ad “allungare il brodo”, includendo nel discorso elementi e situazioni che con il detto discorso c'entrano poco o nulla.
Con "Per contesto" intendo esattamente ciò che ha riportato WD in OP in correlazione con quanto so, e conosco, e immagino di come sia andata tra la Presidente della Camera e il deputato (questo perché, come si dice, conosco bene i miei polli).
Con "direi che abbia sbagliato" ho inteso esprimere il mio giudizio e non una sentenza (se cosí non fosse non avrei usato di certo il congiuntivo e il condizionale).

Il fatto è che tutto quanto abbiamo scritto Paul ed io è ovvio stando a quanto riferito, mentre scrivere che certe parole o locuzioni espressive siano giuste e/o corrette solo perché ad utilizzarle è una persona di una certa cultura e ricoprente un certo ruolo non ha molto senso.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> mentre scrivere che certe parole o locuzioni espressive siano giuste e/o corrette solo perché ad utilizzarle è una persona di una certa cultura e ricoprente un certo ruolo non ha molto senso.


Soprattutto perchè pronunciate in forma orale e in un momento di concitazione in cui, scocciata, vuole chiedere di "andare *al sodo*".
Dubito molto che la stessa persona avrebbe mai scritto la stessa cosa potendo rileggere con calma.


----------



## Bluenoric

dragonseven said:


> mentre scrivere che certe parole o locuzioni espressive siano giuste e/o corrette solo perché ad utilizzarle è una persona di una certa cultura e ricoprente un certo ruolo non ha molto senso.


@dragonseven
Innanzitutto devo ricordare anche a te di evitare di attribuirmi affermazioni che non ho mai fatto, indipendentemente dal fatto che tu le ritenga sensate o meno. 
Se nessuno contesta la validità di *andare nel merito* allora qual è il problema con *vada nel merito*? Che genere di motivazioni potrei/dovrei addurre, se non che è una frase corretta, di senso compiuto e chiaramente interpretabile, almeno per i madrelingua italiani? Quanto al contesto e al *momento*, a meno che tu sappia per certo che la presidente Boldrini l'abbia pronunciata mentre, che so io, stava giocando a Monopoli, non mi pare che stridano con l'utilizzo della forma scelta per invitare un parlamentare ad attenersi al tema che doveva trattare.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
la mia traduzione. La Boldrini avrebbe voluto dire: "Dibba! Spicciati!". Avrebbe invece dovuto dire "Onorevole collega, vada AL SODO (che il suo tempo sta per finire-in un question time, o perché la sta portando per le lunghe e abbiamo fame e sonno)".  E invece se ne è uscita con una espressione ibrida che penso non avrebbe mai vergato. Mia opinione.


----------



## dragonseven

Bluenoric said:


> @dragonseven
> Innanzitutto devo ricordare anche a te di evitare di attribuirmi affermazioni che non ho mai fatto, indipendentemente dal fatto che tu le ritenga sensate o meno.


  E dove o quando avrei mai fatto ciò? Cosa avrei attribuito, e a chi poi?


> Se nessuno contesta la validità di *andare nel merito* allora qual è il problema con *vada nel merito*?


 A dir il vero l'abbiamo contestata almeno in due per dire che non è un'espressione normale, ossia del linguaggio _standard_.


> Che genere di motivazioni potrei/dovrei addurre, se non che è una frase corretta, di senso compiuto e chiaramente interpretabile, almeno per i madrelingua italiani?


 Io mi considero un "madrelingua italiano" e ho già espresso i miei dubbi di fronte a tale invito.
Allora perché non riporti alcuni passi della nostra letteratura che dimostrino che il modo di dire in causa è della nostra miglior tradizione, oppure altrettanti per affermare che è comune nell'uso moderno. 
Senza ciò, la Presidente avrebbe potuto anche dire _e.g. _«Prenda il toro per le palle!», anziché il piú ovvio «... per le corna!».
E noi? Qui a disquisire se è giusto o sbagliato, corretto o errato...
La soluzione è una sola: se voleva esprimersi in maniera _standard, _ha sbagliato. Punto.


> Quanto al contesto e al *momento*, a meno che tu sappia per certo che la presidente Boldrini l'abbia pronunciata mentre, che so io, stava giocando a Monopoli, non mi pare che stridano con l'utilizzo della forma scelta per invitare un parlamentare ad attenersi al tema che doveva trattare.


 Questa è una considerazione di poco conto.
Il fatto è che, in linea di massima, sarà andata ovviamente come descritto da Paul in #33. In un momento piuttosto concitato (coi “bambini” che litigano per l'ultimo biscotto ) non si può pretendere che l'arbitro assuma il rigore valutando se quanto sta per dire corrisponde o meno alla correttezza di tutte le regole grammaticali o “dell'uso _standard_”. Quando il momento è quello giusto e dovuto, si parla (non è né scritto, né firmato) facendo arrivare all'interlocutore il messaggio voluto. Se poi questi non capirà, sarà premura della stessa Presidente ribadire il concetto nella medesima o altra maniera.


----------



## Lavoratore_Studente

Dal mio modestissimo punto di vista le espressioni "_entrare nel merito_" ed "_andare al sodo_" non solo non esprimono lo stesso concetto, ma sono quasi in antitesi.

Se cominciassi a discutere in maniera esaustiva, con un interlocutore qualsiasi,  di ereditarietà, incapsulamento, polimorfismo, interfaccia, classi e metodi anonimi, vorrebbe dire che sono entrato nel merito nell'argomento; se il mio sfortunato interlocutore volesse sapere il nome della materia di cui sto parlando mi chiederà di andare al sodo, ed io, a quel punto, per accontentarlo, uscirò dal merito dicendogli che parlo semplicemente di Programmazione Informatica.


----------



## Bluenoric

Ciao alfaalfa,
se ne facciamo una questione di stile quel *vada nel merito* può piacere o non piacere, ma non si può bocciare come incorretta una frase solo perchè non corrisponde alla nostra sensibilità linguistica.

 E dove o quando avrei mai fatto ciò? Cosa avrei attribuito, e a chi poi?
Qui, come ti ho già fatto notare:


dragonseven said:


> mentre scrivere che certe parole o locuzioni espressive siano giuste e/o corrette solo perché ad utilizzarle è una persona di una certa cultura e ricoprente un certo ruolo non ha molto senso.





dragonseven said:


> La soluzione è una sola: se voleva esprimersi in maniera _standard, _ha sbagliato. Punto.


A parte il fatto che è difficile avere una conversazione con un interlocutore che non riesce a mantenere una posizione chiara (nessuno contesta la validità... ma è un errore... perchè non è standard) ma credo che il punto sia proprio questo, e cioè che *andare nel merito* non è un modo di dire ma solo uno delle decine di modi diversi in cui si può esortare qualcuno a limitarsi all'argomento tema del dibattito.


----------



## dragonseven

Cara Bluenoric,

e va bene, peccato che tale modo di esprimersi (con una “frase fatta”) cocci contro due locuzioni polirematiche (due “frasi fatte”) che tutti piú o meno conoscono e che non hanno medesimo significato: «*andare a merito*» e «*entrare nel merito*». Piú una terza che è per l'appunto il vero messaggio che si voleva dare: «*andare al punto* / *sodo* / *dunque* / *nocciolo*».
Sentendola cosí come è stata pronunciata, senza contesto e null'altro, faticherei non poco a comprendere il vero messaggio; insomma, ci penserei su un po'.

Non avrei mai pensato che tu fossi l'unica abile a "scrivere" (visto anche il modo impersonale).
Quello che "mi hai fatto notare" è una frase che non indica nessuno in particolare, o sbaglio? Se te la senti rivolta addosso, stai pur certa che non è stata la mia volontà. Tecnicamente quel pensiero si riferiva, ovviamente, allo scritto di un altro utente, che non sei tu!
Per favore, non mettere nelle mie mani cose che non ho scritto. (E, soprattutto, ricorda che è mio primo interesse evitare di ascrivere chissacché a chicchessia.)

Reputo inoltre di essere stato molto chiaro riguardo all'espressione adoperata, alla polirematica: di per sé non è un'espressione scorretta, però se si aveva intenzione di usare la polirematica corrente... ecco che allora si può affermare che nel linguaggio _standard _si è preso “fischi per fiaschi” e, dunque, v'è un errore. Tutto qua.
(Tante volte succedono di questi “errori”, e, di solito, vengono chiamati _lapsus._)

Il punto è che qui si sta proprio discutendo di stile, e non di correttezza o meno (come insisti a dire).
Nella lingua di tutt'i giorni si può dire ciò che si vuole, basta essere capiti da chi ci ascolta.
Nel momento in cui arriva uno straniero a chiedere lumi su quanto ha sentito (e non letto), perché, secondo te, non è corretto dirgli che tale espressione è il risultato di un miscuglio di altre due locuzioni cristallizzate («entrare in, andare a» -> «andare in»), e che, se vuole parlare italiano il piú fedelmente possibile, per ora, non è bene utilizzarla?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bluenoric said:


> se ne facciamo una questione di stile quel *vada nel merito* può piacere o non piacere



Anche Filini diceva che "Esiste il pescecane, il pescegatto e il *Pesce Ratto*, *può piacere o non piacere*, e su questo io non discuto. Ad ogni modo a me la grigliata di Pesce Ratto piace da morire!" pur di non ammettere che aveva pescato dei topi....

Nessuno ha dato dell'analfabeta alla Boldrini, nessuno dubita delle sue competenze anche linguistiche. Si sta solo dicendo che, nel caso specifico, ha toppato e che "andare nel merito" non è italiano standard e quindi, dal punto di vista di uno studente, è da evitare.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Come ho già detto prima, anch'io non credo di aver mai detto "vada nel merito", e anche a me stona un po'.
Non posso dire che non sia corretto, ma solo che non mi pare "standard", come anche altri hanno scritto.
Vorrei però far notare solo una cosa, molto brevemente.
La lingua è qualcosa di vivo, può essere una frase fatta trita e ritrita, però è anche una grande, immensa verità.
Nessuno potrà fermare mai l'evolversi di una lingua, così come nessuno potrà fermare mai l'evolversi di una vita.
Per me questa è la cosa più bella delle lingue.
Fino a qualche tempo fa, "pizzini" era puro siciliano. Ora è italiano.
Ancora più indietro nel tempo, "jogging" e "film" erano inglese. Da tempo sono italianissimi.
Qualche anno fa un noto allenatore (o trainer?) lusitano disse in conferenza stampa una parola abbastanza volgare in lombardo. Non mi stupirebbe sapere che ora, circa sette anni dopo, questa parola sia inclusa (non ho controllato) nei vocabolari di italiano (che, torno a ripetere, non sono nessuna autorità infallibile né tantomeno scienza certa in fatto di lingua).
Questi esempi potrebbero essere fatti per centinaia di parole e locuzioni di svariate lingue.
Questo per dire: se anche "vada nel merito" finora non fosse standard, magari fra un po' lo sarà. In questo caso, nessuno lo potrà evitare.

Per quanto riguarda invece "andare AL merito" (rimarcando anche la contrapposizione tra "entrare nel" e "andare al"), qui per quanto mi sforzi non riesco a vedere nessuna differenza con "andare al sodo" o altre espressioni simili, e non riesco a pensare che "andare al merito" sia meno standard di queste, anzi.
Le espressioni citate e note sono appunto "andare al sodo", "andare al nocciolo", "andare al dunque".
Potrei aggiungere "andare alla sostanza", tantissime volte sentita e abbastanza popolare. E altre ancora, come "andare al punto".
Ebbene, non capisco per quale ragione "andare al merito" debba essere meno "standard" di queste. Anzi, al contrario.
Per lo meno "andare al merito" ha anche una spiegazione logica/etimologica: andare al merito della questione, andare a ciò che merita, andare a ciò che veramente conta. Come d'altra parte anche "andare al nocciolo" (andare al cuore, al succo, alla parte sostanziale del discorso), "andare alla sostanza" (idem con patate), "andare al sodo" (più o meno uguale).
Piuttosto, risulta più difficile spiegare il senso letterale di "andare al dunque", pure data come "standard". Vien da chiedersi, allora perché non "andare al quindi" o "andare al perciò"? 
Ecco perché "andare AL merito" (e risalto AL, e non "nel") per me (e sottolineo per me) è una di quelle più "standard", e le entrate su Google, superiori pure a quelle di "andare al sodo", sembrano confermarlo.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Floridsdorfer!





Floridsdorfer said:


> Ancora più indietro nel tempo, "jogging" e "film" erano inglese. Da tempo sono italianissimi.


 Non sono d'accordo. Come "erano"? Adesso non piú???
Per me sono e rimangono dei forestierismi, in particolare degli angli(ci)smi.
In italiano abbiamo «corsetta, trotterello» e «pellicola». 


> Questo per dire: se anche "vada nel merito" finora non fosse standard, magari fra un po' lo sarà. In questo caso, nessuno lo potrà evitare.


 Sí, sarà pure come dici ma rimane il fatto che qui si discute di varie forme di italiano, _in primis_ di quello «moderno», e non mi sembra che tra queste sia contemplato quello «(del) futuro» (o come meglio tu lo voglia chiamare).





> Per quanto riguarda invece "andare AL merito" (rimarcando anche la contrapposizione tra "entrare nel" e "andare al"), qui per quanto mi sforzi non riesco a vedere nessuna differenza con "andare al sodo" o altre espressioni simili, e non riesco a pensare che "andare al merito" sia meno standard di queste, anzi.


 Non è _standard _perché...





> Le espressioni citate e note sono appunto "andare al sodo", "andare al nocciolo", "andare al dunque".
> Potrei aggiungere "andare alla sostanza", tantissime volte sentita e abbastanza popolare. E altre ancora, come "andare al punto".


 ... esistono proprio queste altre, che esprimono quel preciso significato. [E se qualcuno non le sa, o si confonde coniando una “nuova” espressione, per di piú “ibrida”, non possiamo oggi affermare con assoluta certezza che questa sarà l'espressione di “domani”. Perciò, e non solo, essa rimane «non consigliabile!!!».] 





> Ebbene, non capisco per quale ragione "andare al merito" debba essere meno "standard" di queste. Anzi, al contrario.


 Ma semplicemente perché {_i_} la prima accezione di «merito» è quella che trovi all'inizio di questa voce in ogni dizionario, ovviamente differente da quella al figurat(iv)o suo o degli altri citati; {_ii_} poi, perché vorrebbe dire tutt'altro, ossia «andare a(l) merito di qualcuno», ciò inteso come «al pregio, al valore».

Personalmente la vedo nel modo seguente (so perfettamente che @Bluenoric non sarà d'accordo, visto il "controsenso" in #12 _[1]_).
Supponiamo di avere un corridoio (il tema) formato da due pareti laterali opposte nelle quali vi sono diverse porte (diversi argomenti diretti al tema, ognuno occupante un certo tempo per esporlo), se mi si dicesse:
- «Entri nel merito!», io comincerei ad aprire, una ad una, tutte le porte;
- «Vada al sodo[, ecc.]!», cercherei in qualunque modo di arrivare in fondo al corridoio il prima possibile evitando di aprire tutte quelle porte che ritengo non basilari per raggiungere la meta;
- «Vada nel merito!», non saprei bene cosa fare: apro le porte o vado alla conclusione?
- «Vada a(l) merito!», di chi?... che cosa?... ma come parli?... 

Va bene che «entrare» sia un sinonimo di «andare» (perlopiú di «andare dentro, andare in»), però nelle espressioni idiomatiche ciò non vale, poiché non a caso sono dette «(locuzioni) cristallizzate». In queste, ad esempio, «entrare» contempla l'«addentrarsi» che «andare» da solo non ha; viceversa, «andare» comunica uno spostamento, pure repentino, un movimento verso un dove piú lontano (soprattutto rispetto ad «entrare» che appare lí, vicino) dal punto in cui si è o si sta andando, un dove piú difficile da raggiungere, con senso piú vicino a quello di «arrivare» piuttosto che a quello di «entrare».
Altro esempio banale, alla fine di un tuffo «si entra in acqua», non si dice (né si dirà) «si va in acqua». 



_[1]_ La frase "Io posso andare al sodo senza entrare nel merito." di Paul è comprensibilissima, cosí come anche «A furia di entrare nel merito non arriverò mai “al sodo”.».
Niente affatto un "controsenso", scherziamo?: come potrebbe mai esserlo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Va bene che «entrare» sia un sinonimo *(solo in certi contesti)* di «andare» (perlopiú di «andare dentro, andare in»), però nelle espressioni idiomatiche ciò non vale


Verissimo, visto che nessuno si sognerebbe mai di dire:

"Entrare buca" invece di "andare buca"
"Entrarsene alla chetichella" invece di "andarsene alla chetichella"
"Entrare a scopare il mare" invece di "andare a scopare il mare"

E così via


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Bè, non ho né voglia né tempo di addentrarmi in discussioni o polemiche di questo tipo che secondo me sono un po' fini a sé stesse.
Tanto la lingua non la fai tu, non la faccio io, la fanno i parlanti...
e come ho detto prima, è in continua evoluzione e non la ferma nessuno, per mal che a qualcuno possa sembrare 

Riassumo il mio pensiero molto brevemente:
*
[Rimosso commento off topic] *

2) Ma infatti parlavo della lingua come qualcosa in evoluzione, non te la devi prendere tanto.
Son stato io il primo a dirlo (tu hai ripetuto ciò che avevo scritto io, e cioè che era un discorso "futuribile") e ho scritto che anche per me "vada nel merito" ora non è standard.
Ma se tanti lo usano, magari lo sta già diventando e tra poco lo sarà. Se così fosse, a me tutto ciò non cambia la vita, anzi, e mi lascia tranquillissimo, tutto qui.
Mi sorprenderebbe davvero sapere che per altri non fosse così.
Arrabbattarmi per determinare se "vada nel merito" possa o non possa essere o diventare standard...davvero...me ne pare male (da noi si dice così, standard o meno).
Queste sono questioni di lana caprina, tanto come ho detto non lo decidi né tu né io.

3) Abbiamo modi diversi di vedere le cose, impostazioni diverse e non c'è accordo possibile.
Per me i dizionari e le grammatiche italiane, che tra l'altro non sono nessuna fonte "ufficiale", visto che non esiste un "accademia ufficiale della lingua italiana", non sono *l'unica* fonte attendibile, per questo non mi baso mai *soltanto* su ciò che dicono le grammatiche.
Insegno italiano e altre lingue come spagnolo, portoghese..., e cerco di basarmi sì sulle grammatiche e sui dizionari, ci mancherebbe, ma *non soltanto* su di essi.
Se un uso è molto diffuso, anche se non è contemplato da nessun dizionario o grammatica, io lo trasmetto ai miei alunni, anzi *devo *trasmetterlo.
Sono sicuro di fare la cosa giusta e non cambierò di certo.
Poi, tantissime volte dico che non è un uso "ufficiale" o "standard". Non cerco certo di far passare le cose per quello che non sono.
A me preme insegnare la lingua come la si parla *per davvero*, non certo come vorrebbero che si parlasse i patiti delle grammatiche...e come non si parlerà *mai*.
Ho dei precisi doveri rispetto ai miei alunni, che sono persone che vogliono usare l'italiano tutti i giorni quando si trovano in Italia e comunicare con le persone del posto nella maniera più chiara e usuale possibile.
Tu ce li vedi gli studenti austriaci proporre ai loro pendant italiani qualcosa come "_orsù_, vi andrebbe di noleggiare una _pellicola_?!"...oppure "_suvvia_, che ne direste di un po' di _trotterello_?"
La reazione degli italiani la lascio pure immaginare a te, così come quella conseguente degli austriaci nei miei confronti 

4) Di nuovo...per me "andare AL merito" è così tanto o addirittura più standard di "andare al sodo".
Le entrate in Google confermano che non sono l'unico a pensarla così.
Tu puoi continuare a usare solo "andare al sodo", se preferisci.
Io preferisco avere un'opzione in più, e continuerò ad usare anche "andare al merito" (e non "nel" merito).
Non vedo assolutamente perché debba essere meno "standard" dell'altro e, come ho già scritto, se proprio fossi obbligato ad escludere una di queste escluderei "andare al dunque".

_Aufwiederhören _


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Nota:*

*Gli interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici possibile*. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre, chi legge le discussioni partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente risposte precise, senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe dissertazioni che girano intorno al punto della questione e che assomigliano più ad esercizi di dialettica che a risposte.
Ulteriori interventi kilometrici comporteranno* l'immediata chiusura della discussione*.

* Il forum SOLO ITALIANO*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> Di nuovo...per me "andare AL merito" è così tanto o addirittura più standard di "andare al sodo".


Allora perchè nei dizionari non esiste?
Allora perchè nelle raccolte dei "modi di dire" non esiste?

Quel "per me" cosa significa? E' un tuo giudizio personale? Ben accetto. Sei libero anche di parlare un italiano pedestre e totalmente scorretto se ti va.
Io e mio cugino Gaspare possiamo anche decidere di comunicare in un italiano totalmente sgrammaticato, se lo troviamo divertente, ma non mi sognerei mai di suggerire ad uno straniero che vuole imparare l'italiano STANDARD che
quello che ci diciamo io e Gaspare "esiste" quindi "dei madrelingua lo usano" quindi "è una lingua viva" quindi "mi piace" e allora va bene.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Floridsdorfer!
Anzitutto, non si capisce bene a chi tu ti rivolga con "tu; te; ti" nel #44. Comunque... poco importa.
Qui non si tratta di parlare in quinci e quindi: è palese che si noleggerà un DVD o altro supporto tecnologico, pellicola compresa (e non "un film"); ammetto che non uso "trotterello", ma "corsetta"... che è sempre meglio --e piú italiano-- di "jogging" .
Chiuso il fuori tema. 





Floridsdorfer said:


> Piuttosto, risulta più difficile spiegare il senso letterale di "andare al dunque", pure data come "standard". Vien da chiedersi, allora perché non "andare al quindi" o "andare al perciò"?


 Mah! Scrivendo ciò, mi stupisce che insegni l'italiano. 
Semplicemente perché sia "quindi" che "perciò" non hanno valore come sostantivo laddove "dunque" lo ha [perché posso dire «il dunque è...», e non «*{il perciò / il quindi} è...» ].





Floridsdorfer said:


> Tu puoi continuare a usare solo "andare al sodo", se preferisci.
> Io preferisco avere un'opzione in più, e continuerò ad usare anche "andare al merito" (e non "nel" merito).


 Ma come "solo"? Ne abbiamo citate diverse e hai ammesso anche tu che ve ne sarebbero diverse altre. 


> Non vedo assolutamente perché debba essere meno "standard" dell'altro e, come ho già scritto, se proprio fossi obbligato ad escludere una di queste escluderei "andare al dunque".


 Il che non sarebbe sbagliato, poiché la polirematica in questione è «venire al dunque»_1_ [cosí ammettendo la mia superficialità nel riportare la locuzione in #29 e ribadita successivamente in #39 ].





Floridsdorfer said:


> Ora, qualcuno mi sa dire perché giusto (guarda un po') "andare al MERITO" non andrebbe bene?


 Beh, io ci ho provato sia in #29 sia in #42.
Allora, le espressioni cristallizzate sono «venire al merito» cosí come «venire al dunque». Sebbene con «andare al dunque» non v'è modo d'esserci un fraintendimento, con «andare al merito» c'è!, per effetto di altre locuzioni che vengono a confondersi con quest'ultima (e che _in primis_ voglia dire «andare al valore [di qualcuno]», non «... alla sostanza»).

Un'ultima osservazione, se ritieni che G****e sia piú attendibile di un qualsiasi dizionario, per determinare cosa è giusto o sbagliato, è una tua libera decisione. Tuttavia cercare di convincere le altrui persone che la realtà è questa... beh!, non mi vede assolutamente concorde; in quanto, invero è che la lingua è viva, che cambia, eccetera eccetera, ma lo _standard _lo definisce la letteratura [dato che la nostra è una lingua letteraria] e non “solo” il popolo, che bensí definisce quello “informale, colloquiale” o altrimenti detto _substandard_.


P.s.: Detto senza offesa alcuna, qui ha poca importanza ribadire piú volte la propria attività lavorativa e il come viene svolta [cui rivolgo tutta la mia stima, perlomeno per il non trascurabile tentativo e impegno ] (basta una volta, no? ), anche perché il pensiero di ciascuno, che sia il tuo, o il mio, o quello di chiunque altro utente, vale allo stesso modo; anzi, in teoria dovrebbe avere piú valore quel di chi vive nel territorio piuttosto di quel che sta al di fuori... 
Guarda, inoltre, che qui nessuno se l'è presa per qualcosa. Semplicemente si sta cercando di chiarire lo scopo stesso del forum: se non ti è abbastanza chiaro, è sufficiente tu ti rilegga le linee guida. 
Capita a tutti di sbagliare: siano essi “professoroni”, “Presidenti”, giornalisti, pure i linguisti... e non ultimi noi utenti tutti, io compreso. 

_1_ Dizionario De Mauro - il dizionario della lingua italiana


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Non ho bisogno di fare quoting , essendo chiaro che mi sto riferendo a te che hai scritto qui sopra.
Non ho né tempo né voglia di fare polemiche o di rispondere a questioni di lana caprina che manco ho letto né mi sogno di leggere, ho visto solo l'inizio e mi basta e avanza, se non hai capito quel che ho detto mi stupisce che tu sia qui a commentare sulla lingua italiana, altro che 
Magari lo fai "di professione", io invece continuo a insegnare italiano e altre quattro lingue circa, come ho già più di una volta fatto presente...non voglio essere ripetitivo...
E continuerò a insegnare che "andare AL merito" è italiano corretto e, stando ai risultati di Google, pure standard.

Per essere sincero, non credo nemmeno che per qualcuno la frase in questione possa non essere corretta su una base linguistica, davvero non mi pare credibile, al massimo solo per partito preso.

È corretta grammaticalmente: verbo *andare *più preposizione *a *con articolo maschile singolare, quindi *al*, più sostantivo, in questo caso *merito*.
Tutto secondo gli standard della lingua italiana da qualsiasi parte lo si guardi.
Da ciò ne consegue che "andare al merito" grammaticalmente equivale ad "andare al nocciolo", "andare al punto", "andare alla sostanza".
Con "andare al sodo" abbiamo un aggettivo sostantivato. "Andare al merito" chiaramente non si discosta da nessuna di queste espressioni.
È corretta anche semanticamente: una delle definizioni di "merito" è "_aspetto sostanziale di una questione; punto essenziale, la sostanza (in opposizione a forma) SIN *sostanza*: venire al m."_
Da qui se ne deduce che "andare al merito" è sinonimo di "andare all'aspetto sostanziale di una questione", e questo è proprio quello che intendo io.
Ergo, è super-corretto.
Viene addirittura citato (riporto il dizionario del _Corriere_) "venire al merito". È palese che se è corretto "venire" lo è anche "andare". Non per nulla "venire", visto dalla prospettiva di chi va, corrisponde ad "andare" 
Se però alcuni considerano "corretto" solo ciò che viene riportato da un qualsiasi dizionario, allora possono serenamente usare "venire al merito", giacché è citato dal dizionario che ho riportato sopra. A posto così.
Io, che per fortuna non ho di questi problemi, continuerò a usare e ad insegnare tranquillamente anche "andare al merito", sicuro di essere nel giusto.
E infine è standard pure per quanto riguarda la frequenza d'uso, visto che le entrate su Google di "andare al merito" sono superiori a quelle di tutte le espressioni equivalenti sopra citate ("sodo", "nocciolo", "dunque", che è la meno usata di tutte).

Ecco che quindi non c'è nessuna ragione linguistica per asserire che "andare al merito" non sia corretto o standard, nessuna più di quelle che esistono per asserire che "andare al dunque" non lo sia. Tutto il resto è arbitrarietà. Oppure lo si dica: "per me non è standard perché non la trovo nel mio dizionario. Ce n'è una uguale, ma se non trovo quella spiccicata per me non va bene". Sottolineando però il *per me*.


----------



## dragonseven

Floridsdorfer said:


> [...] manco ho letto né mi sogno di leggere [...] Infatti mi chiedo: «come mai continuo a scrivere?».
> [...]
> Con "andare al sodo" abbiamo un aggettivo sostantivato.  E perché? *È* un *sostantivo*.
> [...]
> Da qui se ne deduce che "andare al merito" è sinonimo di "andare all'aspetto sostanziale di una questione", e questo è proprio quello che intendo io. Ah! Invece per me "Andare al merito" è "sinonimo" di «andare al valore»...
> [...]
> Ergo, è super-corretto. Ancora?!?! Nessuno ha affermato che è scorretto!!!
> [...]
> È palese che se è corretto "venire" lo è anche "andare". Non per nulla "venire", visto dalla prospettiva di chi va, corrisponde ad "andare"


 Davvero?  (Ho già detto che non vale?) Dunque, se dicessi «La medaglia deve **venire al merito* dimostrato in battaglia dal soldato Brambilla Fumagalli.», tu la daresti (o 'la dai') come equivalente di «La medaglia deve *andare al merito* dimostrato in battaglia dal soldato Brambilla Fumagalli.» e, perciò, anche assolutamente corretta? 


> E infine è standard pure per quanto riguarda la frequenza d'uso, visto che le entrate su Google di "andare al merito" sono superiori a quelle di tutte le espressioni equivalenti sopra citate ("sodo", "nocciolo", "dunque", che è la meno usata di tutte).


 Sinceramente, quando parli di _standard _non capisco cosa intendi. Potresti darne una definizione (che però contenga anche qualcosa che evidenzia come d'indubbio valore i risultati forniti dai motori di ricerca )?
Chi l'ha scritto? C'è, nei risultati, qualcuno del calibro di,_ e.g._, Fabio Volo che ha scritto "andare al (o 'nel') merito"? 


> Ecco che quindi non c'è nessuna ragione linguistica per asserire che "andare al merito" non sia corretto o standard, Mah, tanto è inutile ripetersi...
> [...]


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> E continuerò a insegnare che "andare AL merito" è italiano corretto e, stando ai risultati di Google, pure standard.


Mi piace questa cosa del rispondere ad una domanda diversa per tentare di svicolare..
"Che ore sono?" - "Mi chiamo Luigi"

Il topic è "andare NEL merito".


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi piace questa cosa del rispondere ad una domanda diversa per tentare di svicolare..
> "Che ore sono?" - "Mi chiamo Luigi"
> 
> Il topic è "andare NEL merito".



Non si è trattato di una domanda diversa ma di un uso differente della stessa locuzione. Si parlava di entrare o andare nel merito, ho voluto puntualizzare che l'uso di "andare" con il sostantivo "merito" equivale piuttosto ad "andare al sodo" (locuzione citata all'inizio del thread) e non ad "entrare nel merito".
L'esempio da te citato non è pertinente ed è volutamente falso, mi stupirebbe molto che tu non colga la differenza con due frasi tipo "come ti chiami" o "che ore sono" che non hanno nulla a che fare tra loro.
Diciamo che, mancandovi argomenti linguistici che vi consentano di affermare che "andare al merito" possa essere "non standard" (vedo che ora ammettete che è corretto), vi siete attaccati a tutto ciò che vi è venuto in mente. Io ho solo spiegato che grammaticalmente e semanticamente è una locuzione corretta. 
Inoltre, Google l'hai nominato per primo tu e hai dimostrato di capirne i dati meno di me. A me interessa l'aspetto linguistico, ho detto dall'inizio che Google non è nessuna scienza certa ma al massimo un supporto alla ricerca.



dragonseven said:


> Davvero?  (Ho già detto che non vale?) Dunque, se dicessi «La medaglia deve **venire al merito* dimostrato in battaglia dal soldato Brambilla Fumagalli.», tu la daresti (o 'la dai') come equivalente di «La medaglia deve *andare al merito* dimostrato in battaglia dal soldato Brambilla Fumagalli.» e, perciò, anche assolutamente corretta?  Sinceramente, quando parli di _standard _non capisco cosa intendi. Potresti darne una definizione (che però _contenga_ anche qualcosa che evidenzia come d'indubbio valore i risultati forniti dai motori di ricerca )?
> Chi l'ha scritto? C'è, nei risultati, qualcuno del calibro di,_ e.g._, Fabio Volo che ha scritto "andare al (o 'nel') merito"?



"Sòdo" è prima di tutto un sostantivo, dal latino _sŏlĭdus_, vedi Treccani o un altro dei dizionari a voi tanto cari 
Quindi, è un aggettivo sostantivato. Ma se devo stare a spiegarti anche questo, stiamo freschi...

No, per me "andare al merito", nell'esempio da me citato, non è sinonimo di "andare al valore" ma di quello che ho scritto prima. Ossia di "andare al sodo", qualora dopo 3.500 post ancora non fosse chiaro 
Quella da me citata è la terza accezione di "merito": _aspetto sostanziale di una questione; punto essenziale, la sostanza (in opposizione a forma) SIN sostanza._
L'esempio che non ha nulla a che vedere e che hai messo tu con il "soldato Brambilla" corrisponde invece a un'altra accezione di "merito", la seconda, ossia questa:
_azione opera, qualità degna di stima, di riconoscimento; estens. virtù, pregio, valore._
Ergo, "andare al merito" può avere due significati: "andare al valore" o "andare alla sostanza". Più chiaro di così...
Ma forse per te non lo sarà  Non ti preoccupare, io ho molta pazienza nell'insegnare 

Fabio Volo? pensavo scrivesse in islandese, scrive in italiano? 
In quanto a "standard", è difficile darne una definizione univoca. Qual è l'italiano "standard"? quello che si parla in tv? quello che si scrive sui giornali?...
Diciamo che, tramite i risultati di Google, si può vedere che "andare al merito" ha più entrate delle altre espressioni citate, eccettuando "andare al punto" che è la più frequente di gran lunga. Ora, questo non vuol dire di per sé che la locuzione sia standard, ossia ben radicata e presente in tutto il territorio dove si parla italiano come lingua nazionale, cioè Italia, Canton Ticino, Città del Vaticano, San Marino, però è un indizio. E nessuno mi ha saputo dimostrare il contrario, che non lo sia, perché il solo fatto che non sia riportata precisa precisa da qualche dizionario non lo dimostra, proprio per nulla.
Io comunque ho perlomeno dimostrato che grammaticalmente e semanticamente è corretta e tanto mi basta. Sono andato al merito della questione


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> Diciamo che, mancandovi argomenti linguistici che vi consentano di affermare che "andare al merito"


Diciamo le cose come stanno esattamente: volendo questionare solo per il gusto di farlo hai cambiato le carte in tavola sostituendo NEL con LA, ovvero a chi ti chiede "quanto fa 5+3" tu rispondi "7+4 fa 11", compiacendoti poi per aver calcolato la somma correttamente.
Non hai dimostrato niente se non una logorrea che serve solo a distogliere l'attenzione dall'argomento della discussione, che NON è "andare al merito".
Ti faccio anche notare che non siamo io, tu o uno qualsiasi dei partecipanti a questa discussione a decidere quali espressioni sono italiano standard e quali no.
Le espressioni standard si trovano nei dizionari e i dizionari sono compilati e aggiornati da team di professionisti, linguisti, docenti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA di moderazione:*

L'argomento della discussione è l'espressione "Andare NEL merito"
Messaggi che discutono solo altre espressioni verranno eliminati.
Messaggi più lunghi dello stretto necessario verranno eliminati e comporteranno la chiusura della discussione.


----------



## dragonseven

Floridsdorfer said:


> Ergo, "andare al merito" può avere due significati: "andare al valore" o "andare alla sostanza". Più chiaro di così...


 _Eureka_! 


Floridsdorfer said:


> Io comunque ho perlomeno dimostrato che grammaticalmente e semanticamente è corretta e tanto mi basta. Sono andato al merito della questione


 Intendi dire: “al sodo”? (No, perché per me il “tuo” "merito" è dire che la frase è molto piú di moda, “_cool_” , appetto alle altre, e che anche per questo è _standard_. Mah !)
Comunque... E noi inoltre di qui *per il [1] *meglio precisa*ndo* la questione, entrando nel merito. 

L'espressione oggetto della discussione è "Andare nel merito!".
E anche se vi fosse "al" in luogo di "nel", rimane invero che sono [e restano] espressioni _substandard_, come del resto lo è anche "Andare al sodo" (  ); al contrario, "Entrare nel merito" è “ufficializzato” "d'uso comune", ossia è _standard_.
Tant'è!

Sarei rimasto molto piú sconcertato e allibito se fosse stato un deputato a riferirsi in tal modo --"Vada nel merito!"-- al/alla Presidente. 

*[1] *EDIT: Avevo scritto «... *per* meglio...»; ma forse è piú idonea cosí. Grazie a Floridsdorfer della segnalazione!


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Paulfromitaly said:


> Diciamo le cose come stanno esattamente: volendo questionare solo per il gusto di farlo hai cambiato le carte in tavola sostituendo NEL con LA, ovvero a chi ti chiede "quanto fa 5+3" tu rispondi "7+4 fa 11", compiacendoti poi per aver calcolato la somma correttamente.
> Non hai dimostrato niente se non una logorrea che serve solo a distogliere l'attenzione dall'argomento della discussione, che NON è "andare al merito".
> Ti faccio anche notare che non siamo io, tu o uno qualsiasi dei partecipanti a questa discussione a decidere quali espressioni sono italiano standard e quali no.
> Le espressioni standard si trovano nei dizionari e i dizionari sono compilati e aggiornati da team di professionisti, linguisti, docenti.



Diciamole pure le cose, ma come stanno per davvero: l'utente ha chiesto lumi sull'espressione "andare nel merito", benissimo. 
Io pure ho detto che dal mio punto di vista questa espressione è inusuale (io parlo per me, a differenza vostra non mi definisco portatore di scienza certa, pur non sapendone certo meno di voi, ma io son modesto ). Al contempo, ho fatto notare che forse l'espressione da usare in questo caso, quella che avrebbe potuto proferire *chi ha fatto l'intervento in questione*, è "andare AL merito". Io avrei detto "vada AL merito", non "nel".
Tutto qui. Punto e basta. Dove sta il fuoritema, scusa? suggerire un'espressione reputata più adatta invece di quella proposta sarebbe fuori tema?!
Ma se è quello che succede in ogni thread, suvvia.
Non c'è nessuna logorrea né 2+4, non diamo i numeri. Cerchiamo di andare al merito 
*Rispetto il fatto che per te sia "standard" solo ciò che si trova nei dizionari, ma per me non è così. E anche tu devi rispettare la mia opinione*.
Ho già scritto tante volte che i dizionari non raccolgono tutte le locuzioni ed espressioni d'uso comune.
Ergo, per te o per voi "andare al merito" non è standard *ma per me lo è quanto le altre espressioni citate.*
Passo e chiudo.



dragonseven said:


> _Eureka_!   Intendi dire: “al sodo”? (No, perché per me il “tuo” "merito" è dire che la frase è molto piú di moda, “_cool_” , appetto alle altre, e che anche per questo è _standard_. Mah !)
> Comunque... E noi inoltre di qui meglio precisare la questione, entrando nel merito.
> 
> L'espressione oggetto della discussione è "Andare nel merito!".
> E anche se vi fosse "al" in luogo di "nel", rimane invero che sono [e restano] espressioni _substandard_, come del resto lo è anche "Andare al sodo" (  ); al contrario, "Entrare nel merito" è “ufficializzato” "d'uso comune", ossia è _standard_.
> Tant'è!
> 
> Sarei rimasto molto piú sconcertato e allibito se fosse stato un deputato a riferirsi in tal modo --"Vada nel merito!"-- al/alla Presidente.



Prima di tutto ricorda che si scrive *più*, non "piú". Sai com'è, ci leggono persone che imparano l'italiano, cerchiamo di farglielo imparare correttamente 
"Appetto" alle altre non so cosa voglia dire, così come non capisco bene neanche l'altra frase in rosso, ma vabbò, andiamo (o "veniamo") al merito (se vuoi puoi anche dire "al sodo", certo, siamo in democrazia).
Nessuna delle due è per me né più cool né più standard delle altre, lo sono alla stessa maniera, l'ho già espresso mille volte, non voglio ripeterlo ma voi mi ci costringete: questa è la mia opinione e rimane così. Voi con la vostra, io con la mia.
Ho già scritto che per me chi ha fatto l'intervento in questione avrebbe potuto dire "vada al merito", essendo questa un'espressione corretta. "Vada nel merito" mi stona un po'. Ho quindi semplicemente suggerito un'alternativa all'espressione chiesta. Si può?
Non so in base a cosa tu asserisca che "entrare nel merito" sia più standard delle altre (non lo stabilisci certo tu ed è molto difficile dare un grado di "standardizzazione" così su due piedi) e non m'interessa neppure, visto che "entrare nel merito" significa un'altra cosa, "analizzare qualcosa nei minimi dettagli", mentre "andare al merito, sodo, o sostanza" significa semplicemente "andare al punto".
Sono due cose diverse. Può darsi che chi ha fatto l'intervento abbia mischiato un po': bisognerebbe chiedere a lui in persona se volesse dire "entri nel merito" o "vada al merito, al punto".


----------



## dragonseven

Floridsdorfer said:


> *Rispetto il fatto che per te sia "standard" solo ciò che si trova nei dizionari, ma per me non è così. E anche tu devi rispettare la mia opinione*.


 Ma questo è il colmo.   (  )
La tua opinione mi risulta molto rispettata in questo foro, però devi anche considerare che se scrivi qualcosa di inesatto sicuramente c'è chi [te] lo contesta (come è giusto che sia ). 
Scrive Gaetano Berruto, da _Enciclopedia Treccani _on line:
"La nozione di standard è complessa e a definirla convergono fattori di diverso carattere. Ammon (1986) individua sei attributi principali definitori: lo standard è tale in quanto è: (a) codificato, (b) sovraregionale, (c) elaborato, (d) proprio dei ceti alti, (e) invariante, (f) scritto.
Di queste proprietà, pare essere essenziale, e quindi necessaria per la determinazione del concetto dello standard, la codificazione, intesa come l’esistenza di un corpo acclarato di testi di riferimento (opere letterarie modello, grammatiche, dizionari) e un insieme di regole normative appoggiate all’autorità di istituzioni e membri prestigiosi della comunità linguistica, e riconosciute dalla comunità che parla una certa lingua.", ma non è tutto, è anche possibile proseguire nella lettura. 

Ho chiesto diverse volte dove sta scritto e chi l'ha scritto ottenendo nessuna risposta *in* (non "al") merito, salvo qualcosa di ironico.
Tanto per cominciare in G****e Libri riscontro, in ordine di prevalenza con data d'uso (piú o meno frequente) e numero dei risultati: «andare al sodo» (1951--2015+, 719 risultati), «andare al nocciolo» (1973--2016+, 690), «andare alla sostanza» (1759=-2015=, 442), «andare al dunque» (1984-2016, 328), «andare *al merito*» (1580-1853+, *6*), «andare *nel merito*» (2003-2014, *5*)»; [rimangono simili per ordine, tuttavia con molti meno risultati, se al posto dell'infinito vi sono la 1a pers. sing. dell'indicativo presente («vado») o la 3a pers. sing. del congiuntivo di cortesia («vada»)] «vado *al merito*» (1668 e 2008, *2*), «vada *al merito*» (l'ha scritto *una volta* un giornalista), «vado *nel merito*» (l'ha detto solo Matteo Renzi), «vada *nel merito*» (1991-2015, 51; tuttavia l'ha scritto quasi univocamente un solo autore).
Come puoi facilmente osservare le espressioni in tema sono minoritarie, e non di poco.


Floridsdorfer said:


> Ho quindi semplicemente suggerito un'alternativa all'espressione chiesta. Si può?


 Ma certo che sí! Però non puoi affermare che è _standard_, perché a me non risulta e tu non porti prove a favore della tua tesi.

Purtroppo è difficile capirsi se parlando di mele c'è chi pensa alle banane.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Floridsdorfer said:


> Ho quindi semplicemente suggerito un'alternativa all'espressione chiesta. Si può?


Certo che si può.
Quello che si DEVE anche fare però, per correttezza, è dire chiaramente che è una scelta personale e che, come tale, potrebbe essere anche scorretta.
Tu invece continui a venderla come standard, condendola con tanto fumo negli occhi per confondere il lettore meno attento.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

dragonseven said:


> Ma questo è il colmo.   (  )
> La tua opinione mi risulta molto rispettata in questo foro, però devi anche considerare che se scrivi qualcosa di inesatto sicuramente c'è chi [te] lo contesta (come è giusto che sia ).
> Scrive Gaetano Berruto, da _Enciclopedia Treccani _on line:
> "La nozione di standard è complessa e a definirla convergono fattori di diverso carattere. Ammon (1986) individua sei attributi principali definitori: lo standard è tale in quanto è: (a) codificato, (b) sovraregionale, (c) elaborato, (d) proprio dei ceti alti, (e) invariante, (f) scritto.
> Di queste proprietà, pare essere essenziale, e quindi necessaria per la determinazione del concetto dello standard, la codificazione, intesa come l’esistenza di un corpo acclarato di testi di riferimento (opere letterarie modello, grammatiche, dizionari) e un insieme di regole normative appoggiate all’autorità di istituzioni e membri prestigiosi della comunità linguistica, e riconosciute dalla comunità che parla una certa lingua.", ma non è tutto, è anche possibile proseguire nella lettura.
> 
> Ho chiesto diverse volte dove sta scritto e chi l'ha scritto ottenendo nessuna risposta *in* (non "al") merito, salvo qualcosa di ironico.
> Tanto per cominciare in G****e Libri riscontro, in ordine di prevalenza con data d'uso (piú o meno frequente) e numero dei risultati: «andare al sodo» (1951--2015+, 719 risultati), «andare al nocciolo» (1973--2016+, 690), «andare alla sostanza» (1759=-2015=, 442), «andare al dunque» (1984-2016, 328), «andare *al merito*» (1580-1853+, *6*), «andare *nel merito*» (2003-2014, *5*)»; [rimangono simili per ordine, tuttavia con molti meno risultati, se al posto dell'infinito vi sono la 1a pers. sing. dell'indicativo presente («vado») o la 3a pers. sing. del congiuntivo di cortesia («vada»)] «vado *al merito*» (1668 e 2008, *2*), «vada *al merito*» (l'ha scritto *una volta* un giornalista), «vado *nel merito*» (l'ha detto solo Matteo Renzi), «vada *nel merito*» (1991-2015, 51; tuttavia l'ha scritto quasi univocamente un solo autore).
> Come puoi facilmente osservare le espressioni in tema sono minoritarie, e non di poco.
> Ma certo che sí! Però non puoi affermare che è _standard_, perché a me non risulta e tu non porti prove a favore della tua tesi.
> 
> Purtroppo è difficile capirsi se parlando di mele c'è chi pensa alle banane.




No, momento: io se parlo di mele penso alle mele, non so tu se alle banane 

Per favore: io ho sempre detto che per me è standard anche "andare al merito" (e non "nel"), nient'altro.
Ho sempre sottolineato *per me*, se non è ancora chiaro lo ripeto: per me.
Ho detto che questo deve essere rispettato: il pensiero altrui.
Non avrei mai problemi se mi fosse contestata un'opinione: anch'io posso contestare le opinioni degli altri, però rispettandole. Quindi, abbiamo opinioni diverse e nessun problema, nessun "colmo", va bene così.
Spiego anche cosa vuol dire "per me è standard": vuol dire per ciò che mi riguarda, che concerne il mio linguaggio, il linguaggio delle persone a me vicine, il linguaggio che sento nelle città dove vado e tante altre cose.
Sono convinto al mille per mille (poi magari mi sbaglio, sono però convinto di no) che se dicessi "vai al merito", non importa a chi, può essere al mio idraulico (variante meno standard: fontaniere), gommista, avvocato o ex professore universitario, a nessuno, sottolineo e ribadisco a nessuno, verrebbe in mente neppure di striscio che questa espressione possa non essere corretta (visto che appunto lo è) o possa essere regionale (e infatti non lo è).
Ora, se queste persone usino di più "andare al merito" o "al sodo" o "al dunque", davvero non ne ho la minima idea. Così come non ho la minima idea di cosa loro reputino "più standard".
Questa è una cosa così sottile e difficile da cogliere che al massimo posso parlare solo per me stesso: io personalmente non credo di aver usato "andare al merito" più delle altre. Credo che quella che uso di più sia "andare al punto". Non per questo però le altre mi suonano male.

Ora inoltre non ho davvero il tempo di cercare nessuna fonte particolare dove sia stato usato "andare al merito".
Ho solo citato le entrate in Google, ribadendo però io stesso che possono essere indicative e non al cento per cento affidabili.
D'altra parte, non sono stato il primo a citare Google.
Se hai altre fonti, va bene, e se da queste si evince che "andare al sodo" o altre sono più usate e quindi più "standard", ok.
Si può usare "al merito" come alternativa, visto che grammaticalmente, sintatticamente e semanticamente è sicuramente altrettanto corretta.
Senz'altro non è mai stata mia intenzione andare in giro a dire "eh! usate "al merito", è più togo (come si dice da noi) di "al sodo"!"
Non me ne può importare di meno...
Insegnando italiano, al massimo posso dire che è corretta, non avrei detto a priori che è "più standard" di nessuna, anche perché, come riportato anche dalla citazione di cui sopra, la definizione di "standard", in italiano e non solo in italiano, è davvero complessa.



Paulfromitaly said:


> Certo che si può.
> Quello che si DEVE anche fare però, per correttezza, è dire chiaramente che è una scelta personale e che, come tale, potrebbe essere anche scorretta.
> Tu invece continui a venderla come standard, condendola con tanto fumo negli occhi per confondere il lettore meno attento.



Ma manco per idea, questa non è mai stata una mia intenzione (e per inciso io non vendo niente, né faccio propaganda, né faccio proseliti, né mi piace far cambiare idea a forza a nessuno, così come non voglio che nessuno lo faccia con me), men che meno voglio confondere nessuno, anzi, insegnando cerco di fare chiarezza per quanto possibile.
Poi, certo, in classe qualcuno si confonde 

Ho spiegato nell'intervento sopra cosa volevo dire con "per me è standard", quindi non voglio ripeterlo, è tutto lì.
Son sicuro di aver anche precedentemente detto "per me", in ogni caso lo ribadisco: *per me*.


----------



## King Crimson

> *Poiché la nota di moderazione al post 45 non è stata recepita - specialmente per quanto riguarda la sinteticità degli interventi - e il dibattito si è ormai trasformato in una serie di botta e risposta che non aggiungono contributi utili a rispondere al post iniziale, questa discussione viene chiusa.*


----------

